# Vet visits / PTS at home?



## Caramac71 (11 April 2016)

I've returned from a few days away and my elderly blind cat seems really out of sorts.  He's still eating/drinking normally, but has taken to toileting all over the place whereas previously he was using one of the litter trays we have around the house for him.  He seems really disorientated and he's less active than usual. It's possible that he's not been taking his medication (he is on blood pressure medication) as my pet sitters were putting it in his food and may have missed if he wasn't eating it.  So I'm going to give him a couple of days before contacting my vet.

I'm loathed to put him through any more tests as I do sadly think he is just coming towards the end of his life.  For the last 3 years we have been aware that he has high blood pressure, kidney failure and a heart murmur.  He is also blind (caused by the blood pressure) and he has been arthritic for years.  So obviously whatever decisions we make will be in his best interests, not ours.

He has always hated car journeys and vets with a passion and if possible I'd like any vet visits now to be in our home so as not to put him through any more stress.

Do all vets offer a home service?  And does anyone have any idea of pricing?  I am assuming a vet is likely to recommend PTS if his health / quality of life declines further.  I will contact my vet but just wondered what other peoples experiences were so I know if what they offer (if they do) is reasonable.


----------



## Sprout (11 April 2016)

I was quoted nearly £300 recently - that was for the vet and a nurses time, travel costs, and the fee for pts. I opted to take my dog in, and to spare the trauma of the waiting room, they came out to the car.
So sorry you are in tis situation. Xx


----------



## chahala (11 April 2016)

My dogs  and a cat have mostly been PTS at home- and it has never been particularly expensive. I am sure if you explain any decent vet should be prepared to come out and do the deed.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (11 April 2016)

I had to have the vet out in the middle of the night last January to PTS our old dog, who, poor old girl, had deteriorated rapidly and the Deed had to be done asap if not sooner as she couldn't have waited till surgery opened in the morning 

It would have been incredibly stressful had we had to go in the surgery with her anyway.

We did have a cat PTS here on the premises by a vet some years ago; this was our normal vet and he quite happily came out. Puss was a stressy little thing and we felt it better for all concerned to have the vet come out as she'd have gone crazy to put her in a basket. Sorry, can't remember how much vet charged, but because we were clients anyway, I don't think it was a fortune.

So sorry for your situation OP. These things are never easy, bless you for wanting what's right for your Puss.


----------



## turkana (11 April 2016)

chahala said:



			My dogs  and a cat have mostly been PTS at home- and it has never been particularly expensive. I am sure if you explain any decent vet should be prepared to come out and do the deed.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, I always have my animals PTS at home, I can't remember the cost but it's not much.

It's always a vet & nurse who come out, I'm sure your vet will provide this service


----------



## MurphysMinder (11 April 2016)

Sorry you are facing this.   I have nearly always had mine pts at home,  it is not a lot more expensive, and worth it to know they are not stressed.  It has always been just a vet who has come out to my dogs,   the only time a nurse came was when my donkey was being pts.


----------



## Caramac71 (11 April 2016)

Thank you all.  I've emailed my vets, they do offer this service and their costs seem very reasonable to me (£55 for the visit plus £33 for euthanasia).  That's a real weight off my mind, so when the time comes my old man can go to sleep at home.


----------



## turkana (11 April 2016)

Caramac71 said:



			Thank you all.  I've emailed my vets, they do offer this service and their costs seem very reasonable to me (£55 for the visit plus £33 for euthanasia).  That's a real weight off my mind, so when the time comes my old man can go to sleep at home.
		
Click to expand...

That's good to hear, my vet comes out on the same day as well - I think it's so much nicer for the animal to be PTS at home


----------



## hackneylass2 (12 April 2016)

Caramac, so sorry to hear that you are in this sad position xxx

Vet and nurse always came for my cats and horse..... much easier for pet and owner, not that this can ever be an easy time, it is somehow comforting.
Take care
xxx


----------



## pines of rome (12 April 2016)

I had my little old cat pts at home recently  and the call out fee was £99 on top of actually doing it.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (17 April 2016)

CAts go downhill fast,just do what is best.


----------

